# Tổng hợp các loại sữa cho trẻ tăng cân tốt và khoẻ mạnh



## Luan96 (11/6/19)

Bé chậm tăng cân ăn mãi không lớn? Bạn đừng quá lo lắng vì chuyên gia Nutifood sẽ cung cấp cho bạn một số kiến thức bổ ích về cách tăng cân cũng như các loại sữa tăng cân cho bé tốt nhất giúp trẻ đạt cân nặng chuẩn.

Chăm sóc và nuôi dạy trẻ nhỏ là một công việc không hề dễ dàng. Nó sẽ giúp trẻ có thể trạng tốt để phát triển trí tuệ và luôn khỏe mạnh. Nhất là đối với các bé biếng ăn, thấp còi và suy dinh dưỡng. Đây là một trong những vấn đề khiến rất nhiều bậc cha mẹ phải đau đầu. Thấp còi, chậm tăng cân, lười ăn sẽ dẫn tới tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng và ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến sự phát triển toàn diện trẻ.






_Trẻ tăng cân chậm hoặc không tăng cân khiến ba mẹ vô cùng lo lắng_​
Để trẻ tăng cân tốt và khỏe mạnh các mẹ cần phải chú ý đến nguồn dinh dưỡng cung cấp cho bé. Đây là yếu tố vô cùng quan trọng và mang tính quyết định đến trọng lượng cơ thể của các bé trong từng giai đoạn. Tình trạng thiếu hụt dinh dưỡng kiến nhiều trẻ tại Việt Nam bị suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi và thường xuyên mắc bệnh. Vì vậy trong quá trình chăm sóc trẻ các mẹ cần tìm hiểu nguyên nhân để đưa ra hướng khắc phục tốt nhất.

*Nguyên nhân khiến trẻ không tăng cân hoặc tăng cân chậm*
Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân khiến trẻ tăng cân chậm hoặc không tăng cân trong đó có 2 nguyên nhân chính:
- Thứ nhất là trẻ biếng ăn, sợ ăn: Các bé khi nhìn thấy thức ăn không tỏ ra hào hứng và thích thú. Bé không muốn ăn khiến cơ thể không đủ chất dinh dưỡng và nếu kéo dài sẽ dẫn đến còi xương, suy dinh dưỡng và khó tăng cân. Việc các bé sợ ăn, biếng ăn một phần là do bố mẹ thúc ép bé khiến bé sợ và cũng có thể thức ăn chưa đủ hấp dẫn đối với bé.






_Trẻ biếng ăn là nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng không tăng cân_​
Thứ 2 là thiếu hụt dinh dưỡng: Đây là trường hợp thường xuyên gặp phải ở các bé ăn nhiều nhưng không tăng cân hoặc tăng cân chậm. Trong chế độ ăn hàng hàng của bé nguồn dinh dưỡng cần thiết bị thiếu hụt đặc biệt là vitamin D gây ra tình trạng còi xương ở trẻ. Khi hàm lượng vitamin D trong cơ thể không đủ sẽ làm giảm khả năng hấp thụ canxi trong ruột và từ đó dẫn đến tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng.
Ngoài 2 nguyên nhân trên thì táo bón cũng khiến trẻ biếng ăn, chậm lớn và còi xương. Vậy cần làm gì để các bé tăng cân đều và luôn khỏe mạnh trong những năm tháng đầu đời?

*Làm thế nào giúp bé tăng cân tốt và khỏe mạnh*
Để các bé tăng cân tốt, khỏe mạnh để phát triển toàn diện các mẹ nên chú ý đến chế độ ăn hàng ngày trẻ.

*Bổ sung nguồn dinh dưỡng hợp lý*
Trong khẩu phần ăn hàng ngày của trẻ các mẹ cần lưu ý đến thành phần dinh dưỡng. Mỗi khẩu phần ăn cần đảm bảo đủ 4 thành phần: chất đạm, chất béo, chất bột, vitamin và khoáng chất.






_Bổ sung đầy đủ các nguồn dinh dưỡng cần thiết cho trẻ_​
Trong đó chất đạm có nhiều trong các loại thịt, cá, trứng, tôm, cua, sữa, các loại đậu. Chất béo có trong mỡ động vật, dầu ăn, bơ,... Chất bột có trong gạo, lúa mì, bún, khoai, ngũ cốc,... Vitamin và khoáng chất có nhiều trong rau củ quả. Đặc biệt nên bổ sung vitamin D trong khẩu phần ăn của trẻ hàng ngày để tránh tình trạng thấp còi.

*Tạo cho trẻ cảm giác muốn ăn, ăn ngon miệng*
Biếng ăn là một trong các nguyên nhân khiến trẻ khó tăng cân. Và các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng cũng chỉ ra rằng các bữa ăn được đa dạng và được trình bày đẹp mắt sẽ hấp dẫn trẻ em hơn. Vì vậy khi chuẩn bị khẩu phần ăn cho trẻ các mẹ nên thay đổi nguyên liệu trong từng bữa để kích thích sự tò mò của trẻ. Ngoài ra, nên bổ sung các dưỡng chất như Lysin, Vitamin nhóm B, kẽm,... để tạo cảm giác ăn ngon cho trẻ. Các dưỡng chất này có nhiều trong rau, hải sản, thịt bò, lòng đỏ trứng,...

*Tăng cường các bữa phụ cho trẻ*
Ngoài 3 bữa ăn chính các mẹ nên bổ sung thêm từ 2 đến 3 bữa phụ cho bé. Các bữa phụ sẽ giúp bé có cảm giác ăn ngon hơn và hỗ trợ rất tốt cho quá trình hấp thu chất dinh dưỡng.
Thời gian ăn bữa phụ nên cách thời gian ăn bữa chính từ 2 đến 3 tiếng. Loại thức ăn trong bữa phụ nên sử dụng đó là: bánh, sữa, hoa quả,...
Ngoài việc quan tâm đến chế độ dinh dưỡng hàng hàng trong khẩu phần ăn của trẻ các mẹ nên bổ sung các loại sữa tăng cân cho trẻ để cải thiện tình trạng thấp còi, chậm tăng cân.

*Các loại sữa giúp trẻ tăng cân tốt và khỏe mạnh*
Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm cung cấp sản phẩm dinh dưỡng dành cho trẻ em tại Việt Nam, các chuyên gia NutiFood đã nghiên cứu và cho ra sản phẩm dành riêng cho trẻ thấp còi, chậm tăng cân. Và đây chính là các loại sữa giúp bé tăng cân tốt và khỏe mạnh mà các mẹ Việt cần để cải thiện cân nặng của trẻ.

*Sữa GrowPLUS+  màu đỏ*
GrowPLUS+ đỏ là loại sữa công thức dành riêng cho trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng và thấp còi. Nhờ công thức Weight Pro+ bổ sung đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng như: đạm, chất béo cần thiết để trẻ tăng cân và tăng chiều cao. Ngoài ra, sữa còn có MCT – một loại chất béo chuyển hóa nhanh giúp trẻ dễ hấp thu và tiêu hóa tốt.






_Sữa GrowPlus đỏ giúp trẻ tăng cân nhanh chóng_
​GrowPLUS+ - dinh dưỡng hiệu quả cho trẻ suy dinh dưỡng, thấp còi được bổ sung các dưỡng chất cần thiết như: kẽm, Lysin, Vitamin nhóm B, FOS/Inulin làm tăng cảm giác thèm ăn ở trẻ và giúp trẻ ăn ngon miệng hơn. Chưa dừng lại ở đó, GrowPLUS+ còn được tăng cường các loại vitamin A, E, C giúp bé có sức đầy kháng tốt chống lại bệnh tật. Và không thể thiếu DHA, Cholin, Taurin và AA - giúp trẻ phát triển trí não, bắt kịp đà tăng trưởng.

*Sữa GrowPLUS+  màu cam*
Đây là sản phẩm dinh dưỡng đặc biệt dành cho trẻ chậm tăng cân, không tăng cân hoặc tăng ít từ 1 tuổi trở lên. GrowPLUS+ cam giúp cải thiện cân nặng của trẻ nhanh chóng nhờ vào công thức đặc biệt bổ sung các dưỡng chất cần thiết, giàu năng lượng, dễ hấp thu và đặc biệt kích thích vị giác giúp bé ăn ngon miệng hơn.






_Sữa GrowPlus+ Cam giúp trẻ tăng cân tốt_​
GrowPLUS+ không chỉ giúp bé tăng cân đều mà còn tăng chiều cao, phát triển trí não và có sức đầy kháng tốt.

*Sữa GrowPLUS+ màu xanh*
Với công thức đột phá Weight Pro giàu đạm, chất béo, năng lượng và bổ sung thêm Kẽm, Lysin, Vitamin nhóm B, chất xơ giúp trẻ tăng cân và khỏe mạnh. GrowPLUS+ xanh là nguồn dinh dưỡng tuyệt vời dành cho trẻ nhẹ cân, thấp còi. Ngoài ra, sữa còn được bổ sung thêm các vitamin A, C,E, Selen giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch ở trẻ.






_GrowPLUS+ bao bì xanh giúp trẻ tăng cân khỏe mạnh_​
Để trẻ có một cơ thể khỏe mạnh, tăng cân đều các mẹ nên bổ sung thêm sữa GrowPLUS+ trong khẩu phần ăn hàng ngày. Sữa hoàn toàn không chứa các chất kích thích tăng trưởng gây hại cho rẻ và được đảm bảo bởi hệ thống Quản Lý Chất Lượng ABS – QE Hoa Kỳ. Vì vậy các mẹ hoàn toàn yên tâm sử dụng sản phẩm GrowPLUS+ của NutiFood.

Hy vọng với những chia sẻ của chuyên gia Nutifood về các loại sữa tăng cân cho bé các mẹ đã có thêm sự lựa chọn mới để giúp bé luôn khỏe mạnh, cao lớn so với các bạn đồng trang lứa, tạo nền tảng để bé phát triển toàn diện thể chất trong tương lai.


----------



## tamngo (21/6/19)

Mẹ cho bé uống sữa tươi hữu cơ nhập khẩu đi mẹ, mình thấy sữa tươi nhập khẩu bé tăng cân nhanh lắm. Không những vậy mà bé còn thông minh, lanh lợi lắm í.


----------



## thaixuan (21/6/19)

tamngo nói:


> Mẹ cho bé uống sữa tươi hữu cơ nhập khẩu đi mẹ, mình thấy sữa tươi nhập khẩu bé tăng cân nhanh lắm. Không những vậy mà bé còn thông minh, lanh lợi lắm í.


Bạn ơi, bạn mua sữa hữu cơ nhập khẩu ở đâu vậy bạn, mình cũng đang si nghĩ cho bé dùng thử sữa này vì nghe nói tốt lắm. Bé nhà mình đang lười ăn quá.


----------



## tamngo (21/6/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Bạn ơi, bạn mua sữa hữu cơ nhập khẩu ở đâu vậy bạn, mình cũng đang si nghĩ cho bé dùng thử sữa này vì nghe nói tốt lắm. Bé nhà mình đang lười ăn quá.


Ah mình mua bên cửa hàng chuyên bán thực phẩm hữu cơ NTMart đó bạn. Bên đó nhiều hàng hữu cơ nhập khẩu lắm. Giá okie lắm đó bạn, mình tham khảo nhiều nơi rồi nên quyết định chọn bên này.


----------

